# Towing a Bobcat



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Bobcat 610 and it quit running. I need to tow it to my shop. What is the safest and best way to tow it about 6 blocks? The motor just quit. It is sitting in about 6" of water (not over the hubs on the wheels). I will check for spark and fuel pressure tomorrow. It has gas and turns over. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

thats a easy one.....DON'T TOW IT! 

there is no way you can......unless you unhooked the chains from the drive motor's otherwise severe drive motor damage WILL happen


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

An old 610, I don't think you'll do damage, but don't quote me on that. it's not good for it. but you can pull it on to a flat bed tow truck or something. it's not like the newer machines where yes you will **** it. phone the dealer, see what they say?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*bobcat*

use your trailer with a winch or a roll back .


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I pulled it just far enough to get it to dry ground. Replaced the distributor cap and plugs and it fired right up. Still cougs and sputters a little bit at times. Needs a good tune up. How do you get the plate off the distributor so you can put points in??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

hydro_37;547061 said:


> What is the safest and best way to tow it about 6 blocks?


see, this is where i got confused Bruce.

i am glad you got it going, the plate comes off with a torch, prybar and sledge....? in other words idunno lol

good luck


----------

